# Debt Options when Income is Zero



## solequestion (8 Nov 2010)

Hi,

.


----------



## truthseeker (8 Nov 2010)

solequestion - have you actually applied to SW and if not, then do so. You are ineligible for JSB but you may be eligible for JSA - see the link here


----------



## solequestion (8 Nov 2010)

Last summer I was told I was ineligible as I had voluntarily left full-time paid employment, but I'll have a look at the link now, thanks.


----------



## solequestion (8 Nov 2010)

Having a brief look through that,


----------



## truthseeker (8 Nov 2010)

solequestion said:


> When I was called for an interview regsarding my situation with the jobs aplacement officer in Fás, she told me that I was unintitled to any payment as I had left employment to pursue self-employment.
> I said fine, and payments ceased. Only some time after this point did I begin earning in a self-employed capacity.


 
Yes - and now your situation has changed, you are no longer persuing self employment - so go see the CWO.


----------



## solequestion (8 Nov 2010)

Thanks again


----------



## solequestion (8 Nov 2010)

I,,


----------



## truthseeker (8 Nov 2010)

solequestion said:


> By the CWO, do you mean the ordinary local welfare office or some other department ?


 
I mean the Community Welfare Officer in your local Social Welfare office - might also be worth a visit to your local Citizens Information before you go to Social Welfare as they may be able to tell you what to go in looking for (ie, what entitlements you actually have).

Im sorry I cant help with the debt part of your post, hopefully someone else will have something useful to contribute for that.


----------



## PiedPiper (8 Nov 2010)

I would tell them you are no longer at that address.

Sign up for something a back to education or LMAF anything but get back in the game


----------



## partnership (11 Nov 2010)

First you must lodge a claim with social welfare for Jobseekers Allowance - now you are no longer self employed this is a means tested payment so if you have no other income then you should qualify as long as you are genuinely seeking work.  While this is being processed you go to see the community welfare officer in your local area - they are generally based in health centres if you check the phone book you should get the nearest one.  They can pay you pending your social welfare payment or if you were turned down and waiting on an appeal they can also pay you.  The first thing is to actually get the claim in writing if they say you won't qualify get an appeal form and go to CWO.  It appears to be a small debt (on the scale of some) so maybe also contact mabs they may be able to negotiate on your behalf.


----------



## sadie (12 Nov 2010)

Not sure what age you are or your background, but could you try and get a live in job somewhere?
Like au-pair, housekeeper or hotel work? 
The pay wouldn't be great but it would be better than living for free in a friends' house.


----------



## Papercut (12 Nov 2010)

Have a look through the entire  MABS  website.

You will find a sample letter & financial statement on the site, which you can modify to suit your exact situation.

If you send that to the Credit Services Company they will more than likely forward it to the credit card company. It's possibly the case that once you have made the effort to contact them that they they will pass the file back to the credit card company.

You should make an offer of a nominal amount, even if it as small as €1 per month, at least that way you will be acknowledging the debt & paying what you can until such a time as your situation improves.


----------

